# Problem mit nvidia 3D vision brille! Brauche schnelle hilfe



## unti20 (2. September 2009)

Hi,

hab seit dem Wochenende das Set (3Dvision brille von nvidia mit dem 120 hz Samsung 22" zoller), anfangs hatte ich probleme mit windows7 und der kompatiblität und deshalb bin ich wieder auf windows vista x64 bussiness umgestiegen und anfangs (hab es sofort nach der neuinstallation ausprobiert, als ich aber noch nichts anderes installiert hatte - also an software usw) ging es einwandfrei, doch jetzt nachdem das system so configuriert ist wie es sein soll, hab ich wenn ich die brille im 3d betrieb aufsetze immer wieder egal bei welchem spiel so ein komisches aufflackern der gläser, so ein komisches weißes kurzes (ca 1 sec vll weniger) aufflackern der linken (bzw rechten) glases ....

Abstzürzen ruckeln usw tut dadurch nichts, es ist einfach nur nervig und strengt die augen zusätzlich an und normal ist es soweit ich weiß auch nicht, denn am anfang war es ja noch nicht da.

Hab auch schon den neuesten treiber 190.62 installiert und das ganze 2 mal, hab alles korrekt deanstalliert gehabt und neu drauf, sprich normalerweise sollte es gehen...

zudem ist alles korrekt eingestellt und gestern bevor ich den pc ausgeschaltet habe habe ich prototype nochmals angespielt und da war das komische flackern auf einmal weg aus welchem grund auch immer und heute nachdem ich wieder spielen wollte ist es wieder aufgetreten.

Hoffe jemand der ähnliche probleme hatte oder sich auskennt kann mir weiterhelfen, weiß wirklich nicht mehr weiter, ansonsten bleibt mir nur die möglichkeit die brille zu reklamieren .... 

Hier noch das was angeschlossen ist bzw was evtl. störungsquellen sein könnten:

3 Monitor/TV - Samsung T260HD (erweiterter Desktop) - Samsung 40 zoll TV - und  Samsung 120 Hz (3d vision monitor)

2x GTX295 Quad sli (hab beides ausprobiert, sprich sli an oder aus, selbes problem)

logitech g19 (vll wegs dem monitor?^^ weiß nicht mehr weiter bin am verzweifeln^^)


Danke schon mal für eure Antworten 

Gruß Markus


----------



## unti20 (2. September 2009)

Hi,

also ich hab nicht locker gelassen und mich (sogar wenn ich english nicht gut kann^^ --> real lässt grüßen xD) mal auf das nZone forum von nvidia eingelassen und dort die foren nach ähnlichem durchsucht 

und siehe da hab das problem gefunden, und zwar liegt es an jeder möglichen sli konstellation, das hab ich natürlich dumm gefunden und deshalb ein wenig rumprobiert, also hier eine problemlösung welche anscheinend funktioniert (hab es ca. 2 mal probiert und das 30 min lang).

und zwar:
wenn ihr sli (in meinem falls quad sli) in der nvidia systemsteuerung aktiviert habt, dann stellt das kurz mal auf aus (sprich kein sli verwenden) und danach wieder auf sli ein und dann sollte das problem behoben sein, zumindest ist es das bei mir 
sprich das muss man aber nach jedem neustart (falls man in 3d zocken will, falls nicht irrelevant) wieder so machen, sprich sli an und dann wieder aus und schon funktioniert es mit eweitertem desktop (also dass der zweite bildschirm an ist) auch und man hat kein komisches kurzes flackern mehr 

weiß nicht ob es bei jedem so funktioniert (oder ob es überhaupt funktioniert, hab es bisher nur kurz getestet, aber schein zu funktionieren, hab es mit der testanwendung versucht, neustart --> komisches flackern, alles wie oben beschrieben gemacht und testanwendung 4 mins laufen lassen und kein flackern --> davor kamen da schon dutzende solche fehler und jetzt nichts), wollte aber nur bescheid sagen und denjenigen helfen die das selbe problem haben sollten


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2009)

wie is denn diese brille grundsätzlich? bist du zufrieden? nicht zu anstrengend?


----------



## unti20 (4. September 2009)

hi herboy,

also ich spiel derzeit die spiele prototype (hab ich zwar schon durch aber is ja ein fungame ^^ aber ehrlich gesagt möchte ich die brille in diesem spiel nicht mehr missen, das spielgefühl ist einfach zu geil )

dann spiele ich noch fallout 3 (laut sys steuerung von nvidia unterstüztung hervorragend --> und das ist es auch, alles wirkt plastisch und man möchte es am liebsten anfassen )

aber grundsätzlich bin ich sehr sehr damit zufrieden, das einzige was nervt ist hald dass ich wegs meinem quad sli immer die oben erwähnte prozedur machen muss, was aber ein aufwand von ein paar klicks/sekunden ist also nebensächlich.

Was man aber beachten muss ist, dass es wie schon oft erwähnt zu einer abdunklung kommt, da die brille wie eine sonnenbrille bei 3d betrieb verdunkelt, da aber der samsung sehr sehr hell ist, ist es nicht tragisch, ja ich find sogar am beispiel von prototype dass mehr stimmung reinkommt^^

Von den dopplereffekten hast du wahrscheinlich auch schon gehört, die verdopplungen sind zwar da aber das ist von spiel zu spiel unterschiedlich, zb nehmen wir css da sieht man es deutlich und ich als alter cssler konnte so nicht spielen, was aber auch schwachsinnig wäre denn da man das fadenkreuz ein wenig doppelt sieht kann man sowieso nicht richtig ernst damit zocken (also damit meine ich jetzt onlineshooter wie css, die restlichen shooter wie zb far cry 2 usw sind damit super zu zocken - man kann auch ein virtuelles fadenkreuz durch die nvidia syssteuerung anzeigen lassen, damit funktioniert es dann einwandfrei).
Der Doppeleffekt ist aber nicht so tragisch und lässt sich auch noch minimieren, so laut dem nvidia forum zumindest, bin nur noch nicht dazugekommen es auszuprobieren.

Dann zum punkt anstrengend:
Also ich habe migräneartiges Kopfweh (also nicht von der Brille habe ich schon seit ich klein bin) und ich muss sagen, dass dir brille keine kopfschmerzen oder übelkeit bzw iwelche nebenwirkungen bei mir auslöst, dazu ist zu sagen dass ich einwandfrei augen habe und auch keine brille trage.
Also die Brille kann man locker 5 std bzw noch länger tragen ohne iwelche nebenwirkungen, ein wenig anstrengend ist das 3d bild aber schon, denn man muss sich auf das dreidiminsionale erst einmal gewöhnen, ich habe zwar sofort mit 100% tiefe angefangen, würde ich aber keinem raten, denn das haut am anfang ganz schön auf die augen drauf^^ 

dann noch ein sehr wichtiger punkt --> performance:
das mit der fps halbierung ist zwar übertrieben (wird ja öfters so gesagt) aber die performance geht schon derbe runter, zb nehmen wir mal bei mir far cry 2, hab das spiel damals auf spielemaximum durchgespielt mit konstanten 70 fps bzw höher und mit der brille komme ich schon mit 1650er auflösung und knapp allem auf very high bzw ultrahoch an die grenze der 40 fps ^^ und das jetzt bei aktiviertem quad sli.
Also bei den games die mehr leistung benötigen (kommen ja bald einige) sieht es bei vielen system bitter aus die die brille nutzen, denn die performance geht schon runter, da der monitor ja zwei bilder darstellen muss (deshalb die 120 hz), sieh man auch wenn man die brille abnimmt, sieht dann komisch verzerrt aus^^

Dann ob ich zufrieden bin --> ja ich bin vollends zufrieden, habe das bundle bei alternate zum recht stolzen preis von 489 Euro bekommen und bereue keinen einzigen cent  
wenns noch billiger wird und bald mehrere monitore mit 120 hz und 3d vision unterstützung kommen (oder besser gesagt hoffe ich dass noch weitere monitore mit dieser technik - 120 hz - kommen), dann ist es eine sehr gute anschaffung für diejenigen die schon immer mal spiele dreidimensional erleben wollten 
Doch grundsätzlich ist die brille super, die installation läuft eigentlich recht einfach ab (außer bei mir^^ win7 ist da echt noch ******* wegs der kompatiblität, musste wieder auf vista zurück, hatte nur noch bluescreens, aber das auch ohne brille...) und die qualität und verarbeitung der brille bzw des monitors ist über alle dinge erhaben, ist hald von nvidia 


So der bericht ist zwar etwas lang geworden, doch ich hoffe ich konnte dir und anderen damit einige fragen beantworten 

Lg markus


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2009)

jo, thx, es fragen immer wieder mal leute, ob es so was denn inzwischen auch gibt UND gut funktioniert


----------



## rebel4life (5. September 2009)

Die alte Brille fand ich nicht so toll, lag aber auch am CRT, ein TFT liefert mit 60Hz ein wesentlich angenehmeres Bild als ein Röhrenmonitor mit 60Hz (120Hz halbiert...), aber die Brille ist noch ein wenig zu teuer, ebenfalls sollten die tauglichen Monitore auch billiger werden, dann wird die Sache für den Massenmarkt interessant.

Das doppelte Fadenkreuz gabs bei der alten Brille in CSS auch.


----------



## Feuerreiter (5. September 2009)

Aber es ist ja wohl zu erwarten, dass die Hersteller spätestens zur CeBit neue 120Hz-Monitore vorstellen, denn sonst würden sie sich ja ein doch relativ großes Geschäft entgehen lassen.

Das drückt dann den Preis nach unten und dann ist die Brille massenmarktfähig.
Die Brille selbst ist ja noch nicht mal so teuer (120 glaub ich), aber der Screen ist halt noch etwas teuer (leider  ).

Aber sobald es mehr Monitore gibt, wird AMD/ATI ja auch wahrscheinlich nachziehen und eine zweite 3D-Brille herausbringen, denn die Nvidia geht ja nur bei NVidia-GraKas.


----------



## unti20 (5. September 2009)

jo die brille ist noch recht günstig im vergleich, aber der monitor is hald wirklich teuer.... naja das wird sich sicherlich noch ändern, aber ansonsten ist eine schöne technik, wobei die shutter brillen ja soviel ich weiß recht veraltet sind und man ja monitor herstellen will die 3d liefern (ohne brille).


----------



## cemo (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Freunde

habe mir gestern die 3D Vision Brille von nvidia gekauft. Also ich kann nur eins dazu sagen GEILL


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, macht richtig spaß und das geld ist das ganze System auch wert.

Nur ein Problem habe ich das die brille ab und zu Flakert. 
Habe die einstellung bei 110HZ, Spielen bei Tageslicht und ausgeschalteter Beleuchtung.

Nur wenn ich dann die 3D Bilder anschaue, tritt dieses Flackern auf???? 

Was kann ich machen?? Habe den 3D Effekt bei ca 60%

Kann es auch an meinem rechner liegen, dass er von der Leistung her nicht ausreicht???

also habe eine Gainward GTX 275 Golden Sample 896MB und einen AMD Athlon Doul Core 4400+. 



mfg
Cemo


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (6. Oktober 2009)

Naja der Dual Core bremst deine GTX275n eigentlich übelst aus.
Kauf dir einen Phenom II oder einen Core i5, und guck dann ob es besser wird.


----------



## cemo (7. Oktober 2009)

Das Flakern der Brille habe ich hinbekommen , nur noch eine frage, kann ich normal Bilder oder normale videos die ich im internet runtergeladen habe in 3D sehen???
Wenn ya wie geht das??

mfg Cemo


----------



## Reman (25. Oktober 2009)

Hi, habe dass gleiche Problem => wie kann man 3D DVD´s anschauen die Brille lässt sich beim Film nicht einschalten ! hab schon den NVIDIA 3D Vision Video Player heruntergeladen funktioniert aber trotzdem nicht ! ! !  Bitte ebenfalls um HILFE !      Danke im Voraus !


----------



## tikito (2. Dezember 2009)

guten abend ich habe das gleiche problem auch,

hab vista 64 bit hab mir nvidia 3d vision video player runtergeladen 1.4.7
aber geht nicht kommt immer fehler meldung.

bei spielen funktioniert alles einwandfrei aber leider geht kein video player kann mir da jemand tipps geben.

danke


----------



## PasiStyle (7. Dezember 2009)

ja ich wollt auch grad fragen wie man mit der 3d brille dvd´s in 3d schauen kann

 weil ich vorhab zu weihnachten wenn das weihnachtsgeld vom betrieb reicht mir eine zukaufen


----------



## Chris29 (3. Januar 2010)

Normale DVD's kann man nicht in 3D sehen - warum auch?
Kennt Ihr einen Player der Schwarzweiss-Filme in Farbe zeigt?

Naja, es gibt tatsächlich 3D-Video-Player, die versuchen 2D in 3D zu wandeln. Das ist aber Murks.

Die meisten echten 3D-DVD's und BD's sind für rot/blaue Brillen gedacht.

Es gibt auch eine Handvoll echte 3D-DVD's die man mit entsprechender Geduld und Fummelei mit dem 3D Vision Videoplayer zum Laufen bringen kann. Siehe:
Video sales, dvd sales, movies for sale, vhs movies, new video releases, dvd movies
Razor3D Europe - 3D DVD´s und 3D Systeme - Shutter Glasses - Ultimate 3D Experience - 3D Home Theater Video Viewing System - 3D DVD
3ddvd
heise online - 3D-Standard für DVD

Aber Achtung hier gibt es auch Titel (z.B. Flash Gordon) die auch nur mehr schlecht als recht von 2D nach 3D gewandelt sind.

Besser auf die offizielle 3D-BluRay mit ordentlichen Filmen warten!
Nächstes Weihnachten könnte es schon unterm Baum sein.

C.


----------



## Chris29 (3. Januar 2010)

Noch etwas, der nvidia 3D Vision Video Player ist eine OEM Version des Stereoscopic Players von Peter Wimmer. Die dazugehörige FAQ ist interessant:

3dtv.at - Häufig gestellte Fragen zum Stereoscopic Player (FAQ)


----------



## overdriven (28. Februar 2010)

Reman schrieb:


> Hi, habe dass gleiche Problem => wie kann man 3D DVD´s anschauen die Brille lässt sich beim Film nicht einschalten ! hab schon den NVIDIA 3D Vision Video Player heruntergeladen funktioniert aber trotzdem nicht ! ! !  Bitte ebenfalls um HILFE !      Danke im Voraus !



Du musst in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung 3D Vision aktivieren.
Dann öffnest du den NVIDIA 3D Vision Video Player & öffnest den Film und schaltest auf Vollbild! Die Brille & der Player schalten erst im Vollbildmodus auf 3D um.

mfg


----------



## floSWATkiller (24. April 2010)

hi ich bei neu und habe ne frage ist schon counter strike source 3d vision

draussen bitte um anwort


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2010)

Muss es dafür denn eine spezielle CS-Version geben? ^^  An sich, wenn das 3D auf DX-Basis ist, müßte das einfach so durch 3D Vision und die Treiber gehen - bei jedem Spiel.


----------



## rebel4life (24. April 2010)

Nope, ich habs heute kurz mitm i3D Treiber ausprobiert, CSS geht einwandfrei in 3D.

Und es geht bei so gut wie jedem Spiel, denn das Spiel wird ja schließlich so gerendert.


----------



## Reman (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo !

Bei mir geht noch immer kein film auf 3d lol ..!
Ziehe mir einen x beliebigen Film in 3d Vision Video Player hinein sehe dann nur die obere hälfte vom Film ganz normal ! !
Die Brille schaltet sich aber ein !

Bitte um Hilfe !

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Reman (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo !

Bei mir geht noch immer kein film auf 3d lol ..!
Ziehe mir einen x beliebigen Film in 3d Vision Video Player hinein sehe dann nur die obere hälfte vom Film ganz normal ! !
Die Brille schaltet sich aber ein !

Bitte um Hilfe !

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Scheolin (16. Mai 2010)

Erstmal:was soll der doppelpost mit dem selben inhalt?

Dann wäre es ganz nützlich zu Wissen was für Hardware du hate, welche Treiber,etc.

was heißt X-Beliebig? youtube video? avatar? 

wie Verhält sich die Brille in Spielen?

mfg Scheolin


----------



## rebel4life (16. Mai 2010)

Scheolin schrieb:


> avatar?



Schließ ich mal aus. Wieso? Weil es noch nicht mal ein 3D Release gibt.


----------



## Scheolin (16. Mai 2010)

war ja nur ein Scherz...meinte halt "richtige" 3D Filme....

mfg Scheolin


----------



## Reman (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo ! !
Sorry mit der Doppelpost !

Mein System:         Grafikkarte: Zotac Ge Force GTX 285
                           Prozessor:  Intel Quad Core 9650
                           Bildschirm : Samsung Syncmaster 2233 120Hz

Benutze die Treiber von Nvidia ! !

Möchte gern einen normalen Film zb. Avatar auf 3 D sehen geht mit dem 3 D Vision Video Player oder ?
Wenn ich einen Film hineinziehe  bzw. anschaue schaltet sich die Brille ein bzw. wird dunkel ! sehe ihn aber nicht in 3 D ! ! Sehe ich nur die obere oder die untere hälfte !

Müssen das original 3 D Filme sein oder wandelt der Player es in 3 D um ?


Beim Spielen funktioniert eigentlich alles normal ! !

Mfg Reman


----------



## GameOC (17. Mai 2010)

Das würde mich auch interessieren, ob es möglich ist mit einem Player ein 2D Film in 3D umzuwandeln. Mit dem Nvidia Player hab ich das bis jetzt nicht hinbekommen. Auch beherrscht der neue Samsung 3D TV dies, dann muss das doch mein Rechner locker packen 

Eigentlich sollte das doch sehr easy sein, den 2D Film als Quelle, dann das Bild minimal nach links verschieben -> Bild fürs linke Auge + Quellbild ein bisschen nach rechts verschieben -> Bild fürs rechte Auge - da der 3D Effekt ja durch die zwei verschiedene Bilder dargestellt wird


----------



## rebel4life (17. Mai 2010)

Es ist nicht möglich, theoretisch mithilfe des Pullrich Effekts, aber das taugt dann auch nicht viel, denn der Effekt ist nie so gut wie bei richtigen 3D Aufnahmen.

Aus 2D 3D zu machen ist recht kompliziert und damit es gut aussieht ist es in Echtzeit kaum möglich.


----------



## GameOC (18. Mai 2010)

Ich habe schon einige Releases gesehen, dort haben Member ein 2D in eine 3D Version umgewandelt. Es gab dann 2 Dateien, eine für das linke und die andere für das rechte Auge. Mit dem Stereoscopic Player kann man beide Dateien gleichzeitig abspielen...

Wie kann ich dies selbst erstellen? Gib es nützliche Programme oder maybe ein Tutorial?


----------



## Reman (18. Mai 2010)

Hi @ all  

Wo bekommt man 3 D Filme her die mit der Brille angesehen werden können ?

Aber nicht sowas auf der NVIDIA 3 D Vision Seite so kurze faade Clips lol !
Richtige Filme wie zb: Avatar,Shooter usw. ?

Lg Reman


----------



## NCphalon (18. Mai 2010)

Wenn die als 3D BRs rauskommen bekommt man es garantiert mit^^


----------



## GameOC (19. Mai 2010)

Monster vs. Aliens gibts schon als 3D Version...auch einige Clips die mit auf der BD von MvA sind. Einfach mal googeln


----------



## noby03 (9. Juni 2010)

Guten Tag,

ich habe mir nun den Beamer Acer H5360 + Grafikkarte GeForce GT 240 + die Nvidia 3D Vision Brille gekauft.

Leinwand ca. 2,50m Abstand ca. 3,00m

Folgendes Problem:

Ich habe alle Treiber installiert und bekomme auch 3D Bilder + Videos zum laufen, aber die Brille flimmert extrem und immer (unerträglich). Raum ist auch komplett abgedunkelt, keine Lcihtquelle außer vom Beamer

Hat jemand schon mal so ein Problem gehabt? Ist es Einstellungssache oder vielleicht etwas defekt?

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand behilflich sein könnte. Danke!


----------



## Scheolin (9. Juni 2010)

Dreh mal an den Frequenzen rum,also nicht 120Hz sondern nur mal 110 oder 100Hz,vielleicht hilft das.

mfg Scheolin


----------



## Superwip (9. Juni 2010)

Möglicherweise gibt es auch irgendwelche IR Störquellen, etwa Fernbedienungen, die die Synchronisation von Brille und Sender stören


----------



## noby03 (9. Juni 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Möglicherweise gibt es auch irgendwelche IR Störquellen, etwa Fernbedienungen, die die Synchronisation von Brille und Sender stören



Das mit den Frequenzen werde ich gleich ausprobieren. Was kann den eigentlich für eine IR Störquelle zuständig sein?


----------



## Scheolin (9. Juni 2010)

alles was mit Infrarot funkt

Fernbedienungen,Infrarotlampen,etc.

Zum testen obs IR-Störquellen sind kannste ja mal in ein anderen Raum gehen,wenns da immernoch ist...

Im Setup kann man auswählen in welchem Umfeld man die Brille benutzt, nur mit der Brille, mehrere Brillen oder IR-Störquellen.

mfg Scheolin


----------



## Superwip (9. Juni 2010)

In einem durchschnittlichen Wohnzimmer gibt es einen ganzen Haufen potentieller IR Störquellen, etwa Fernbedienungen, Optokopler diverser Sorten und auch noch einige andere

Es könnte auch einfach sein, das der IR Sender nicht im Sichtfeld des Empfängers der Brille, oder zu weit weg ist; sowohl der Sensor an der Brille als auch der Sender könnten auch irgendwie verschmutzt oder verdeckt sein


----------



## noby03 (9. Juni 2010)

so habe mal den Sender wo andern hingelegt -> funzt perfekt (schön dieses 3D) danke

habt ihr mal paar Links, wo man so schöne 3d Inhalte runterladen kann? Wäre echt cool.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (9. Juni 2010)

GameOC schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren, ob es möglich ist mit einem Player ein 2D Film in 3D umzuwandeln. Mit dem Nvidia Player hab ich das bis jetzt nicht hinbekommen. Auch beherrscht der neue Samsung 3D TV dies, dann muss das doch mein Rechner locker packen
> 
> Eigentlich sollte das doch sehr easy sein, den 2D Film als Quelle, dann das Bild minimal nach links verschieben -> Bild fürs linke Auge + Quellbild ein bisschen nach rechts verschieben -> Bild fürs rechte Auge - da der 3D Effekt ja durch die zwei verschiedene Bilder dargestellt wird



mit Cyberlink Power DVD kann man das machen 
nur ob es richtig funzt kann ich nicht sagen, war bis jetzt immer zu geißig für die brille, den Moni hab ich 

die Software unterstützt auch in Zukunft / jetzt die ersten 3D Blurays


----------

